# Wo kann ich Windows Befehle nachlesen?; oder erlernen?



## Semjasa (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal wissen wo ich die ganzen Windows Befehle z.b. 

- shutdown -a 
- format c:
- oder diverse Skript Befehle für Windows wie sie in der Autoexec.bat oder Config.sys zu finden sind.
- usw.

nachlesen kann? 

- Wenn es Bücher gibt wie heissen die? 
- Ebooks wären auch gut, oder *.txt files

Ps: Jede info ist brauchbar, da ich mich mal langsam etwas mit programmieren von kleinen Utility Programmen beschäftigen will

Vorab Danke an alle.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Semjasa


----------



## JoelH (2. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*

was du suchst ist schon lange Out of Order, zumindestens wenn es nach Mircosoft geht. Wie auch immer, kauf dir ein Buch über DOS.


----------



## chibisuke (3. Januar 2004)

äh wenn ich dir nen tipp geben darf...

cmd kennt ein nettes komando das sich HELP nennt...

also man eine MS-DOS eingabeaufforderung auf, und schreib HELP rein.

wenn du hilfe zu einem einzelnen befehl haben willst, dann schreibst du den befehl, gefolgt von einem leerzeichen und einem /? 
beispiel:
dir /?


----------



## Semjasa (3. Januar 2004)

ich wollte mich bei euch nochmal bedanken.  

Ich werde dann mal mich an die Arbeit machen


----------



## Rup (19. Februar 2004)

*windows befehle*

hallo,
Eine volle Befehlsrefenenz der  Windows Befehle, die man im shell (cmd) ausführen kann findest du hier:
http://www.winhelpline.info/daten/dos/index.php

Zusätzlich zu den primitifen dos-Befehlen (xcopy...) kann man aber im Shell so ziemlich jede Einstellung von Windows aus dem shell auslesen und auch schreiben. Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand, man kan somit zB die Netzwerkverbindungsparamenter in ein File auslesen und dann wieder einspielen. Das Bedeutet man kann damit mehrere statische IP Konfigurationen (Firmennetzwerk, Heimnetz...- die dhcp deaktiviert haben)unter einem Benutzer ablegen.

Artikel dazu hier:
http://www.pcwelt.de/tipps/software/netzwerk/25858/



viel Spass damit,

Rupert


----------

